# Bullworker steel bow review



## Blitz (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm going to do a little review here for you all on the bullworker steel bow. basically it's a compact version of the original bullworker, which is a isometric and isotonic training device/ machine. I got mine off of amazon for $99 with free shipping. it's very compact and comes with a carrying case and 3 springs for different resistance levels low medium and high. I discovered it because i had a knee injury and was unable to lift free weights at the time, so i lookd around for alternatives that didnt require me to stand while weight bearing and found this training device i could use while sitting in my ez chair. It's crazy that this thing only weighs 2-3 lbs but offers around 100lbs or so of resistance. at first I was skeptical that it would offer enough resistance being an ex powerlifter and use to lifting heavy weights, but suprisingly it offered a good full body workout. the isometric and isotonic exercises gave me good results in muscle definition and striking power. after two months of using it my straight lead power went through the roof my friends were shocked a how i could still deliver a punch that would still be able to knock someone out while i had a torn acl and lcl. It's not a substitute for free weights but if you don't have much time left at the end of the day for strength training you can squeeze in a 20 minute training session on the bullworker and still get good results in toning increased musclle endurance and may even gain some more striking power. probably the biggest benefit i got out of it was being able to stay loose when punching where as back in my powerlifting days i seemed to tense up more when throwing my punches.  I hope you guys liked this review on a good compact and portable training device. mods: sorry if I posted this in the wrong area if I did please move it, I figured since it was related to training the body it should be posted in here.


----------



## jobo (Sep 4, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I'm going to do a little review here for you all on the bullworker steel bow. basically it's a compact version of the original bullworker, which is a isometric and isotonic training device/ machine. I got mine off of amazon for $99 with free shipping. it's very compact and comes with a carrying case and 3 springs for different resistance levels low medium and high. I discovered it because i had a knee injury and was unable to lift free weights at the time, so i lookd around for alternatives that didnt require me to stand while weight bearing and found this training device i could use while sitting in my ez chair. It's crazy that this thing only weighs 2-3 lbs but offers around 100lbs or so of resistance. at first I was skeptical that it would offer enough resistance being an ex powerlifter and use to lifting heavy weights, but suprisingly it offered a good full body workout. the isometric and isotonic exercises gave me good results in muscle definition and striking power. after two months of using it my straight lead power went through the roof my friends were shocked a how i could still deliver a punch that would still be able to knock someone out while i had a torn acl and lcl. It's not a substitute for free weights but if you don't have much time left at the end of the day for strength training you can squeeze in a 20 minute training session on the bullworker and still get good results in toning increased musclle endurance and may even gain some more striking power. probably the biggest benefit i got out of it was being able to stay loose when punching where as back in my powerlifting days i seemed to tense up more when throwing my punches.  I hope you guys liked this review on a good compact and portable training device. mods: sorry if I posted this in the wrong area if I did please move it, I figured since it was related to training the body it should be posted in here.[/QUOTEisawsome



Yes iso, exersises are awesome, i watch a whole generation of young , myself included, get impresively muscled whilst doing no more than sitting in their bedroom listening to tubular bells,

You dont of course have to spend 99$ to do them, but if you dont you have to stand up occasionally, so ut may be a worth while investment, if your particularly idle


----------

